# introduction to well testing from schlumberger



## shadymagdy (7 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/18904013/Schlumberger - Introduction to Well Testing .pdf


----------



## toky_abdo (12 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ginozky (12 فبراير 2012)

no deja descargar este puto servidor


----------



## BA10 (14 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## virtualknight (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## Anwar_en (2 مارس 2012)

Thankx


----------

